# Small sample of Moo Sul Kwan hapkido



## zDom (Apr 17, 2012)

Not necessarily perfect examples, but these should give SOME indication of what Moo Sul Kwan hapkido (and the recently-added Pre-hapkido) is like.

These ARE only demos, so they were "first take is whatcha got on tape" type situations, warts and all.

Also, there are a couple of things that may not be technically part of the curriculum (the kick backwards up behind over the head, for example  something Mr. Pind did just for fun) but were included because it was demo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqjvcdudRZE&feature=relmfu






http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150632623091216

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150632607921216&set=vb.132005976815844&type=2&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150632616136216&set=vb.132005976815844&type=2&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150632579326216&set=vb.132005976815844&type=2&permPage=1



So: kicking, throwing and falling all a big part of what we do.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 17, 2012)

zDom said:


> Not necessarily perfect examples, but these should give SOME indication of what Moo Sul Kwan hapkido (and the recently-added Pre-hapkido) is like.
> 
> These ARE only demos, so they were "first take is whatcha got on tape" type situations, warts and all.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting those. I don't think my eye is good enough to pick out the differences in Hapkido styles. It might have to be pointed out to me.


----------

